# looking to buy a plow



## faeriesolstice (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi there,

My husband and I researching plows for our 2000 Chevy Blazer with 4WD. The plow would just be for our driveway only. Its gravel and we are up on a hill. Its a slow progressive incline. What do you recommend?

Anyone ever use a snowsport 180 or snowsport HD? Are they a bunch of hype?
How about the superplow?

Thanks


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

i would go with a Sno-way


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A Sno-way or the Fisher Home Steader would work good on your truck JMO.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

My neighbor runs a Fisher Homesteader on his 99 Blazer. He plowed a gravel lot and his driveway which had a steep curvy incline.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I would recommend going to some local dealers, get a feel for the sales and customer service and parts departments...find out which systems they favor or specialize. Decide if you want new or used. There are a lot of great systems these days...but you probably don't need anything special for just doing your own driveway. I'd stay with a reliable name...I may be out of the loop a bit, but I've never heard of snowsport or a super plow...anybody?


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been doing some looking around for a lightweight plow for my '94 S10 Blazer, so I'm in the same boat. I'll be a nice guy and share my findings.

Sno-Way has some good lightweight plows in varying size. Their ST series are made for small trucks, and I beleive they have them in 6'8" and 7'2". Boss does not have anything small, and I don't think Meyer does either. Fisher and Western do, though. The Fisher Homesteader and the Western Suburbanite. Both are good lightweight plows (from what I've been told). And there is also the Blizzard Straight Blade series for light trucks. You might try looking into that too

My advice would be to find out what dealers are closest to you, and talk to them. Tell them what kind of vehicle you have, and ask if they have any plows that could be mounted to it. I'd point you in the direction of the Sno-Way, but it's mostly personal preference. Or, if you don't want to call around and ask, use the links at the top of the forum and go to the plow manufacturer's websites and see what they say. That's what I did.

EDIT: I also looked at the Snow-Sport, I would stay the hell away from that. I have no clue on the SuperPlow.


----------



## badmonte (Oct 12, 2008)

I would look at the the Superplow, I use one on a 2000 blazer and do 20 drives and 2 small lots, it mounts on the back of the of the truck with a class III hitch and does not mess up the front end. It is also self contained with no wiring needed. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

help out a local landscaping or tree company and hire a plow guy.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

my 22 series sno-way works fine for me. It's light but it has down pressure and that is amazing.



PORTER 05;672025 said:


> help out a local landscaping or tree company and hire a plow guy.


haha, true true! But maybe he wants to help give the guys down at the plow factory a job! lol


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Faerie*



faeriesolstice;666708 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband and I researching plows for our 2000 Chevy Blazer with 4WD. The plow would just be for our driveway only. Its gravel and we are up on a hill. Its a slow progressive incline. What do you recommend?
> 
> ...


 We would be happy to help you, and inform you on the advantages of our product for your Blazer. Just give us a call 888-839-7569


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I will also suggest the fisher homesteader or western suburbinite. It would suit your application just fine. I oringally looked for a 7'4 homesteader to put on my 2001 s10, but over a year and a half i could not find one in my price range in reasonable driving range, and all the local dealers would not warrantie an install on a s10 with the zr2 package.(if i could have had the warranty i would have bought new) I ended up buyig an older 7ft H.S series fisher MM. It is just about twice the weight of the homesteader, but my truck handles it fine. (i would/ can't go heavier then that though.  ) I do run the risk of wearing front end parts out faster but i know how to replace all the parts and am very easy with my truck

I suggest the homesteader based on all the research i did when looking to buy one for my truck. The best thing I can say as to why i like it so much? Well, because its pretty much like a commercial grade fisher in a certain way. Its has an easy attachment system, reliable lift and angling sytem, good trip system, and the you don't have to worry about leaving your driveway with it. 
I looked at the snowbear at homedepot, and the lift system and having to manually angle the plow from outside and the attachment design just didn't "click" with me. They do look like a nice plow, but each their own.

Don't worry about your blazer not having enough power or strenght to push the snow. Use 4hi and 3rd gear and you should be fine. Plow with the storm. don't wait for 9'' inches to pile up before you start plowing.

hope I helped. lol


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

I love my Snowsport. It does a great job, does what it claims to do, simple design (less to break). Yes you do have to manually lower it and adjust the angle, but for one drive I don't find that to be difficult (much easier than pushing a snowblower up a hill) I never had any problem pushing it with my 4cyl Tacoma, didn't even put any weight in the bed. If you have any specific questions pm me or post here. Also, if you search this site for Snowsport, you'll find quite a bit of info. The people that have them seem to really like them, me included.

Here are some pics of it pushing about 8"-10"
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59806


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

You could also go to Sam's club or lowe's and save a $2000 and pick up a Snow bear. Many people here have had many years of use out of them. Mach the right size tool to the job. The commercial folks here will put them down, but remember, your only doing your dive. Fact is, you could do 10 drives. You have to order the truck mount after you buy the plow and that may take some time this time of year


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm in the market for a plow too for a 2002 Chevy 2500 Duramax. I plow with a 76 chevy with a Fisher 9' plow but its tired.One word of advice plow down hill when possible!This will save you alot of headache some day in wet snow. also get some plow shoes so you dont dig up the driveway and beat up the plow and truck


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

My neighbor has a homesteader and he swears by it.... Ive never had to go down there and bail him out with my plow so I would assume he is totally happy with his set-up.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

I researched the SnowSport for 1 1/2 seasons be4 purchasing and it is trully a tough lil plow. Bought the top of the line and the interceptor mount. 4 the price it has been a great lil plow. It can plow a foot of full or a few inches of wet stuff. With all this said.....I would buy another one again. Yet for commercial purpouses it has its limitations. A SnowWay - w/ DP seems like a better solution except when you price the two side by side. About a 3rd of the price. I can buy another plow for my familys other jeep '99 tj and still buy a toro 3650 or 2450 and a couple nice high quality shovels. Not that i'd need any of theses other items as a homeowner.
Check the SnowSport area on this forum and you'll find i'm a big SnowSport fan. It has worked again, again, again and again. LOL! And it was paid for 1/3 of the way through the season.

C.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would stay away from the snowsport, if i bought that i would buy a bottle of adville and a 15 dallor shovel because that looks like it could push a light powder without bending? i would just invest in a nice snow blower or go with a western sub light.


----------



## westernbud (Jan 16, 2009)

I have western homesteader on 2008 jeep wrangler and use it commercially and love it.


----------

